# Need Helicon Gear and Pinion



## Greg S (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, 

About two months ago, I bought an Ariens 10M L60D Sno-Thro Snowblower. The S/N is 258xx. Since it had not snowed enough to use it until last week, I used the time to familiarize myself with it, and to refurbish as much of it as I could. Scot's website (The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.) was of tremendous help.

Well, all that waiting, and the day finally came. It snowed enough to try the snowblower, and it worked great! Since 1991 I had been using plows to clear snow, and they had always left mounds on the side of my driveway that I would ultimately get hopelessly stuck in. This was my first snowblower, and it left no mounds. I was ecstatic! This machine is absolutely the best!!!

Now, for the bad news. I used it again over the weekend, and the auger stopped rotating after catching a piece of gravel. After some disassembly, it appears that someone put some regular bolts into the auger driveshaft, where shear bolts were supposed to be. Since the shear bolt did not break, the gears in the gearbox broke.

The outside of the gearbox has the numbers 10180 on it. Using information from Scot's website, I believe that the proper Helicon Gear is P/N 10183, the proper Helicon Pinion is P/N 10177, and the Shear Bolt is P/N 10195. Would anybody have any of the above items for sale? I would like to buy either the individual parts, or an assembly that includes everything except for the impeller and the auger driveshaft.

Thank you,
Greg
[email protected]


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

check the roll pin in the gearbox that holds the gear to the shaft. you might get lucky


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am sure someone here has them. I am going to look at a four snowblower bundle, two are old ariens. I will keep you in mind.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

In the meantime. Pricey but as a last resort...

Ariens Auger Gearbox Impeller 01029900 01017700 01017800 10180 Helicon Pinion | eBay

Or 


https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/5387364822.html


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have Available. Send PM.


----------



## Greg S (Feb 16, 2016)

43128 said:


> check the roll pin in the gearbox that holds the gear to the shaft. you might get lucky


I checked that. It is still good.

I removed the forward drain plug, and tried to drive the roll pin out through the drain hole with a punch, so that I could remove the helicon gear. Unfortunately, the roll pin was longer than the space between the shaft and the inner gear casing. The pin would not come out. I managed to get the pin back into place though, and all is fine again.


----------



## Greg S (Feb 16, 2016)

td5771 said:


> I am sure someone here has them. I am going to look at a four snowblower bundle, two are old ariens. I will keep you in mind.


Thank you.


----------



## Greg S (Feb 16, 2016)

td5771 said:


> In the meantime. Pricey but as a last resort...
> 
> Ariens Auger Gearbox Impeller 01029900 01017700 01017800 10180 Helicon Pinion | eBay
> 
> ...



It is good to know that the parts are still available on E-bay. I tried the factory and several small parts suppliers, and they did not have anything related to the gearbox.


----------



## Greg S (Feb 16, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Have Available. Send PM.


PM sent. These are some of the dimensions of the entire assembly.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Greg


----------

